# TBT Confessions



## Klave (Aug 20, 2016)

Do you have any confessions you'd like to share? Perhaps stuff you wouldn't tell others?

I'll start with one of mine. I sometimes turn my wifi off / put my phone into airplane mode so that I don't get messages from people and that way I don't need to message back. There are a few reasons but I won't go into that right now haha. Similarly, sometimes at night if I see a notification I got a message, I won't open it and go to sleep afterwards. The next morning I'd say I was asleep before I got the message. I know, I'm horrible lol. One more, I have a couple times not answered phone calls from people. I see them calling and don't decline it, I just let it ring and when I get back to them I say I just missed their call or didn't have my phone on me. 

So enough of how horrible I am, anything from you guys?


----------



## Aquari (Aug 20, 2016)

omg its back!, lets see...........i broke my brothers phone long ago and he still doesnt know it was me


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 20, 2016)

i thought this was going to be about That Blog

but uh the other confession thread got out of hand so i'll b Child Friendly n stuff

i read my sister's diary once when we were 7 ):


----------



## Soda Fox (Aug 20, 2016)

I told my sister when we were little that I knew Santa's elves and if she didn't stop going into my room I would tell them to bring her only coal.


----------



## Corrie (Aug 20, 2016)

I stole $30 from my sister when I had no money in order to buy a bus ticket to Toronto.

I should probably pay her back.


----------



## boujee (Aug 20, 2016)

I doxx


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 20, 2016)

Corrie said:


> I stole $30 from my sister when I had no money in order to buy a bus ticket to Toronto.
> 
> I should probably pay her back.



has she not noticed


----------



## Dim (Aug 20, 2016)

Corrie said:


> I stole $30 from my sister when I had no money in order to buy a bus ticket to Toronto.
> 
> I should probably pay her back.


Yea I would.

Also, I have been pulling all nighters nearly every night for like 3 years. I think I'm nocturnal now.


----------



## xara (Aug 20, 2016)

i literally hate every human being


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 20, 2016)

harlequin said:


> i literally hate every human being



a bit edgy


----------



## debinoresu (Aug 20, 2016)

harlequin said:


> i literally hate every DC movie



i mean, you have a point.

my confession is that if im ever gone for a while and im like "oh no im so sorry school started and i got sick and everything just piled up! ahh so sorry xox" im bull****ting to all hell. in reality i just didnt want to talk to you for a while. i do this way too much to be considered a very good friend AHAH

i feel like everyone has those moments where they just didnt want to talk to people tho, yknow?


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 20, 2016)

I've been in two same-sex relationships and one online relationship and my mum doesn't even know I'm bi!! 

It really sucks bc I know she'd be totally cool with it but I'm too scared to tell her :\ I'm not even bi I don't like labelling myself as a sexuality I just like who I like (wow I'm rambling now) 

This isn't really a confession but its just kind of a secret that I have n wish I could tell -_-


----------



## kayleee (Aug 20, 2016)

I could eat a donut every day of my life


----------



## Romaki (Aug 20, 2016)

When I was like 10 I'd spend $5 a week on an avatar website, but I eventually got caught anyway. But I think it's worse that an online friend bought me $100 worth of special currency on there just like that without me even asking or anything. Like I didn't even care about them at all and they dropped $100 on me despite only knowing my name. I wanna be rich like that, ****. The site closed down last year I think, so all of our investments where for nothing regardless.


----------



## Soda Fox (Aug 20, 2016)

Riedy said:


> When I was like 10 I'd spend $5 a week on an avatar website, but I eventually got caught anyway. But I think it's worse that an online friend bought me $100 worth of special currency on there just like that without me even asking or anything. Like I didn't even care about them at all and they dropped $100 on me despite only knowing my name. I wanna be rich like that, ****. The site closed down last year I think, so all of our investments where for nothing regardless.



Oh jeez I feel you.  I spent so much money when I played Maple Story.  I never had anyone drop $100 on me all at once but I did have a someone spend $20 a couple different times on items for my character.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Aug 20, 2016)

kayleee said:


> I could eat a donut every day of my life



Yep. And not just one. I could eat three or four a day. Man, I wish donuts were healthy.


----------



## Antonio (Aug 20, 2016)

I havr to confess that i am confessing on this confession thread...


----------



## Bowie (Aug 20, 2016)

I don't like that, every year, the official art contests doesn't accept digital art (3D art, renders, etc).


----------



## Hulaette (Aug 21, 2016)

I've been eating chocolate muffins all day but I really shouldn't be doing that cuz of my health. I ruined my diet, please don't tell my doctor DX


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Aug 21, 2016)

I like it when the teachers make fun of or insult other students. Bonus points if they make them cry. Wasting class and watching annoying people be put in their place is always a good time.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 21, 2016)

I want to "break up" with one of my friends, but he's manic depressive so I don't know what he'd do... he's just really weird and is always creeping me out, and I mean when he's being "normal" I don't mind him but he gets creepy and possessive and scares me because he's in love with me...


----------



## radical6 (Aug 21, 2016)

nico was my first fave love live girl before nozomi


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 21, 2016)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> I like it when the teachers make fun of or insult other students. Bonus points if they make them cry. Wasting class and watching annoying people be put in their place is always a good time.



wtf kind of horrible teachers do you have omg??


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 21, 2016)

I read my father's text messages when I was 11/12, I know it's really ****ty but honestly he's awful and at that point he was just being a total ass and my mum (well actually our whole family, he'd purposefully made us homeless not long after) was a mess because of him, so I just didn't care anymore and I knew he was cheating anyway so  ?\_(ツ)_/? scumbag. I actually didn't tell anyone what i'd read until about a year ago (7 years after it happened).


----------



## namiieco (Aug 21, 2016)

I use to read my dads texts because his phone is linked with his ipad lmao
i also always use to steal my sisters stuff and money


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Aug 21, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> wtf kind of horrible teachers do you have omg??



I did have this one snarky/sarcastic teacher that I loved, but it's mostly the students fault though (not being prepared, always talking, not doing their work, harassing others, etc). The other two teachers just had a weird way of showing they care, by berating others, but I loved them too.


----------



## Irelia (Aug 21, 2016)

I sometimes lie to my mom about where I am going when I'm going to a guy friend's house. She'd take it the wrong way as usual, so I kinda lie about where I'm going..

pssh _I know it's wrong_, I don't need a lecture.. i'm working on it heh


----------



## boujee (Aug 21, 2016)

I bullied a girl and her friends to the point they had to leave schools.
I was quite spiteful in the beginning of my high school years and I ran the school(still do, got elected as class president this year). I'm realize I ended up becoming what I despise. I'm slowly asking if they can forgive while I look for the others. I'm currently friends with three, I have no idea where the other two are.


----------



## Oldcatlady (Aug 21, 2016)

Shirayuki said:


> I sometimes lie to my mom about where I am going when I'm going to a guy friend's house. She'd take it the wrong way as usual, so I kinda lie about where I'm going..
> 
> pssh _I know it's wrong_, I don't need a lecture.. i'm working on it heh



hahah the feels. whenever i say i'm gonna hang out with some guy friends (not even going to their house) she gives me this unhappy suspicious look.


----------



## Dim (Aug 21, 2016)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> I like it when the teachers make fun of or insult other students. Bonus points if they make them cry. Wasting class and watching annoying people be put in their place is always a good time.


Tell me about it. I even had this one dude in my school break my english teacher's door because she wouldn't accept his late assignment. :|


----------



## Irelia (Aug 21, 2016)

Oldcatlady said:


> hahah the feels. whenever i say i'm gonna hang out with some guy friends (not even going to their house) she gives me this unhappy suspicious look.



yes I know _exactly_ what look you're talking about. 
psh I don't understand what the big deal :\\


----------



## Soigne (Aug 21, 2016)

one time in elementary school this girl would rock back and forth for no reason and i sat behind her one year and all id do is like stick my pencil behind her so she'd rock into it omg i still cannot believe i did that


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 21, 2016)

one day accidentally i took more school money than i should taken from my mom's bags ooops


----------



## Oldcatlady (Aug 21, 2016)

Shirayuki said:


> yes I know _exactly_ what look you're talking about.
> psh I don't understand what the big deal :\\



same ;____; especially because she's not against me dating anyone. xD
probably shouldn't have but i sometimes made up imaginary people whenever i wanted to hang out with guys.


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Aug 21, 2016)

A quick rhyme I wrote:

I'm gay for Nightbae...
Jk


i would probably love to meet her irl but idk about love

Also I am probably slightly infatuated with every team leader in Pokemon Go! Rip


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 22, 2016)

Roh said:


> one time in elementary school this girl would rock back and forth for no reason and i sat behind her one year and all id do is like stick my pencil behind her so she'd rock into it omg i still cannot believe i did that



kinda sounds like a stimming thing she did :I


----------



## moonford (Aug 22, 2016)

I like Spongebob.

- - - Post Merge - - -



harlequin said:


> i literally hate every human being



Relatable.

But I like/love 9 people and that's it.


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 23, 2016)

i hate ppl who walk around w short sleeves but have obvious scars and ik it's bad and petty af but i cant help but get an enormous hatred n feel bad and angry abt it lol i try to not show it but it really ruins my day  hahaha


----------



## focus (Aug 23, 2016)

i used to have a spam account on instagram where i'd talk smack about legit everyone i know and include pictures lol. but i deleted it for good. now i have this other spam account where i just post random stuff hmu if u wanna @obamacares


----------



## ellarella (Aug 23, 2016)

i worked at a record store once and stole a copy of the cure's bloodflowers that was missing its insert from the backroom


----------



## moonford (Aug 26, 2016)

I'm crazy.


----------



## PrincessPixiTheThird (Aug 26, 2016)

Other than my boyfriend, I have no people I interact with in my life. I used to be on another forum but I left after some petty drama so now I dont even have online friends to chat with. I dont even talk to my family cause Im the black sheep, and I live on the other side of the country. Im so lonely.


----------



## kayleee (Aug 26, 2016)

I have a crush on all the mods


----------



## mintellect (Aug 26, 2016)

I was in kindergarten during the 2008 election (or 2007? I don't remember) and our teacher passed out cards with the two candidates faces on them (which were Obama and another guy who I forgot his name) and asked us to pick. I knew exactly zero things about both of them at the time, so I chose the other guy because Obama was black and I thought that was weird
Oddly enough there were several black kids in my class who I didn't fell the same way towards. 

I was a weird kid

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mega_Cabbage said:


> I like it when the teachers make fun of or insult other students. Bonus points if they make them cry. Wasting class and watching annoying people be put in their place is always a good time.



YeS.

If a kid is being an ***, he deserves some sort of scolding. Heck I've met LOTS of kids that deserve a straight up slap in the face for how they act. Many of them don't seem to realize that teachers are people who have very stressful lives.
In fact, last year I had a Spanish teacher who was too nice for her own good. Every day kids in her class would swear and throw items around. The most she ever did was threaten to call their parents but the kids didn't care. 
She did finally snap one day and called several security guards in the room whist screaming at everyone to get their act together. I thought it was great; I'd been waiting for it all year. Unfortunetly it didn't happen till a few days before school ended.


----------



## maekii (Aug 28, 2016)

I once ate a cookie that had fallen onto the floor in a public place. It wasn't that bad either, as it had been dropped a couple seconds before I ate it
I'm trying to gain weight for the guy I like.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Aug 28, 2016)

I love my boyfriend.  I don't think he loves me, anymore.  And I don't know what to do.  He keeps wanting to have sex.  But I can't bring myself to.  It hurts too much.  He doesn't like it when I ask him if he loves me.  He doesn't like the doubt.  And I have no one to talk to about it.


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 28, 2016)

tbh i don't love my parents, which is like Super Bad and makes me a horrible person but we ll


----------



## Celestefey (Aug 28, 2016)

I have never kissed anyone before, but I have BEEN kissed by one of my girl best friends (we're both bi and joke about doing stuff like that together but I was kind of shy when she did it lmao).

I have only ever dated one person (seriously) in my life, but whilst I was at secondary school, I rejected 4 different boys.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Aug 28, 2016)

got called selfish after hard boiling 6 eggs for said person.  After giving him favors, after being nice, after...doing everything...for him....I'm selfish.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Aug 28, 2016)

I'm a Animal Crossing catfish.


----------



## tae (Aug 28, 2016)

i tend to have tbt crushes & they never go away.


----------



## debinoresu (Aug 28, 2016)

the most expensive item in my collection is 150$ o:


----------



## Klave (Sep 4, 2016)

I lie telling myself it's to protect other people's feelings or things. But it's probably just to shield myself you know


----------



## Hulaette (Sep 4, 2016)

A few years ago I used to turn on Super Mario Sunshine and than go straight to Ricco Harbor. I would climb up all the way to the Blooper boss and do stuff to it. I liked the sounds the Blooper makes when you continuously press A on it's mouth.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 4, 2016)

i have a hunger for toy hammers and tbt that will never be satisfied


----------



## moonford (Sep 13, 2016)

I occasionally play a character online, so I know what to say and what not to say. 

Yes its pretty bad, but it helps me understand people more.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 13, 2016)

Frequently I'll be chatting with close online friends, and I'll say that I gotta go and do some important things, and that I'll be back later.. When in reality, I'm logging off to play a video game for hours lmao. I'm a terrible friend, but I get drained so easily when talking to people for awhile. If I push myself to talk to them I just get really irritated & it ruins my mood- therefore I get mad & probably sound very uninterested & passive aggressive. That's not the case though, I love you- I just feel like I'm dying. 

I love my friends, I just suck at talking for long periods of time. This applies to anyone, really


Also another confession: I have a crush on my best friend atm. Save me


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Sep 13, 2016)

close this thread for the children


----------



## satine (Sep 13, 2016)

i haven't forgiven my bullies and i probably never will, no matter how much they kiss my feet and beg for forgiveness. (which they do now, because they're embarrassed and it was pretty severe.) i don't think that bullying is forgivable and therefore i am under the impression (even if it's a wrong one) that what i am doing is completely excusable. 

so to the person trying to make things right way early in this thread who bullied people so bad they left the school: don't get your hopes up, a former victim's actual forgiveness is a rare thing and is extremely difficult to do.


----------



## seliph (Sep 13, 2016)

I get friend-competitive really easily and I wish I didn't but that comes with neglect issues I guess


----------



## boujee (Sep 13, 2016)

Broflovski said:


> i haven't forgiven my bullies and i probably never will, no matter how much they kiss my feet and beg for forgiveness. (which they do now, because they're embarrassed and it was pretty severe.) i don't think that bullying is forgivable and therefore i am under the impression (even if it's a wrong one) that what i am doing is completely excusable.
> 
> so to the person trying to make things right way early in this thread who bullied people so bad they left the school: don't get your hopes up, a former victim's actual forgiveness is a rare thing and is extremely difficult to do.




I was forgiven


----------



## chapstick (Sep 13, 2016)

i once sold art that wasn't mine plz don't kill me


----------



## satine (Sep 13, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> I was forgiven



Then they're just better people than I am I suppose.


----------



## boujee (Sep 13, 2016)

Broflovski said:


> Then they're just better people than I am I suppose.




Probably. I have no idea what you went through compared to what I did but usually when someone bullies is sorta like a rinse and repeat type thing. I was bullied and a pretty angry kid so I let it out on some people who didn't deserve it. I came to realization that I didn't want other people to go what I went through and I went out my way to go apologize fully. Most bullies are bullies base off peer pressure and problems at home or within themselves(especially during teenage years where mostly everyone has insecurity and need some type of validation). That's up to you if you want to forgive them or not. People aren't perfect and neither are you. If someone is willing to even "kiss your feet" and are generally sorry then I don't see why that couldn't possibly be a new start? 

I ended up being quite protective and now I tend to call out bullies. The girl who I let move schools is quite sweet to me and actually help me with my anger. Not sure if it's a approvement though but pace yourself. It's human nature to change.


----------



## Corrie (Sep 13, 2016)

I still care about what strangers think, no matter how hard I have been trying to stop. 

RIP me


----------



## satine (Sep 13, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> Probably. I have no idea what you went through compared to what I did but usually when someone bullies is sorta like a rinse and repeat type thing. I was bullied and a pretty angry kid so I let it out on some people who didn't deserve it. I came to realization that I didn't want other people to go what I went through and I went out my way to go apologize fully. Most bullies are bullies base off peer pressure and problems at home or within themselves(especially during teenage years where mostly everyone has insecurity and need some type of validation). That's up to you if you want to forgive them or not. People aren't perfect and neither are you. If someone is willing to even "kiss your feet" and are generally sorry then I don't see why that couldn't possibly be a new start?
> 
> I ended up being quite protective and now I tend to call out bullies. The girl who I let move schools is quite sweet to me and actually help me with my anger. Not sure if it's a approvement though but pace yourself. It's human nature to change.



"Probably". Thanks... 
If you genuinely apologized and tried to make up for it that's one thing, good on you, and that's a different case than what I meant -- they aren't genuine and did not do it nicely. They are doing it solely to 'save face', if they wanted to actually apologize they would do it without making sure people heard them or butt in to defend themselves when I am telling others why I left the district in a separate conversation. I am not going to get into the extent of which I was stirred because nobody has time for that but it was enough to send me to therapy for being a danger to myself and leave the school for a long time for a much less opportunistic one. (Which messed up my credits.)

I did not intend to attack you so it is my mistake if this was taken in that way, but when I was talking about forgiveness I was talking about letting go of the inner grudge or the hurt they caused.


----------



## Corrie (Sep 13, 2016)

Broflovski said:


> "Probably". Thanks...
> If you genuinely apologized and tried to make up for it that's one thing, good on you, and that's a different case than what I meant -- they aren't genuine and did not do it nicely. They are doing it solely to 'save face', if they wanted to actually apologize they would do it without making sure people heard them or butt in to defend themselves when I am telling others why I left the district in a separate conversation. I am not going to get into the extent of which I was stirred because nobody has time for that but it was enough to send me to therapy for being a danger to myself and leave the school for a long time for a much less opportunistic one. (Which messed up my credits.)



I wouldn't forgive them if they are only doing it for their ego. That's just being trashy and they haven't learnt a thing. However, I know it is harder said than done, try not to think about how crappy they are on a daily basis. They don't deserve anymore of your time or thoughts.


----------



## boujee (Sep 13, 2016)

Broflovski said:


> "Probably". Thanks...
> If you genuinely apologized and tried to make up for it that's one thing, good on you, and that's a different case than what I meant -- they aren't genuine and did not do it nicely. They are doing it solely to 'save face', if they wanted to actually apologize they would do it without making sure people heard them or butt in to defend themselves when I am telling others why I left the district in a separate conversation. I am not going to get into the extent of which I was stirred because nobody has time for that but it was enough to send me to therapy for being a danger to myself and leave the school for a long time for a much less opportunistic one. (Which messed up my credits.)




The probably was mostly on how you'll take it. Not to degrade you or anything but I wouldn't know how a "yeah!" will be since we're having this conversation of bullies(and I am one to you believe).

Those people are just *******s. But they're either still to insecurity to get out of that complex or that's just their personality(which can still change). I wouldn't forgive someone if it was a half-assed attempt. But I guess my belief is to not try to become something you're obligated in hating. I hated bullied and I ended up being one. When you mention the "I'll never forgive you despite what you do" type tone just reminds me of those cartoons where the guy/gal gets back at someone who did them wrong and they end up realizing that they ended up being someone they despise the most. It's best to pity those people for they don't know any better than you do. That's why I mention that I'm not sure if it was a approvement that I apologized to the girl because she properly think of me as lowly as you think of bullies.


----------



## satine (Sep 13, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> The probably was mostly on how you'll take it. Not to degrade you or anything but I wouldn't know how a "yeah!" will be since we're having this conversation of bullies(and I am one to you believe).
> 
> Those people are just *******s. But they're either still to insecurity to get out of that complex or that's just their personality(which can still change). I wouldn't forgive someone if it was a half-assed attempt. But I guess my belief is to not try to become something you're obligated in hating. I hated bullied and I ended up being one. When you mention the "I'll never forgive you despite what you do" type tone just reminds me of those cartoons where the guy/gal gets back at someone who did them wrong and they end up realizing that they ended up being someone they despise the most. It's best to pity those people for they don't know any better than you do. That's why I mention that I'm not sure if it was a approvement that I apologized to the girl because she properly think of me as lowly as you think of bullies.



Not becoming something you hate makes sense. I have friends who did. And there are people I know who did not. I never did because I never did anything back, all I said in my confession was: I will probably never forgive them personally, innerly, and that to not only you but to anybody who has bulled -- expecting forgiveness can be tricky, which I never meant or did in an attacking manner. I do not believe still struggling with forgiveness and not really wanting to try to improve for people who have pushed me to physical and emotional unhealthiness + suicidal attempts while they have yet to be sincere would be becoming somebody that I hate, if that is what you are trying to say. I think of bullies as low, yes, people who actively pick on others is pretty low? I don't really think anything of people who have done it in the past but have come to realize their wrongdoings, though, and I never said I thought lowly of them. 

I hope you don't take my personal confession wrongly. I'll go reword it I guess.


----------



## boujee (Sep 13, 2016)

Broflovski said:


> Not becoming something you hate makes sense. I have friends who did. And there are people I know who did not. I never did because I never did anything back, all I said in my confession was: I will probably never forgive them personally, innerly, and that to not only you but to anybody who has bulled -- expecting forgiveness can be tricky, which I never meant or did in an attacking manner. I do not believe still struggling with forgiveness and not really wanting to try to improve for people who have pushed me to physical and emotional unhealthiness + suicidal attempts while they have yet to be sincere would be becoming somebody that I hate, if that is what you are trying to say. I think of bullies as low, yes, people who actively pick on others is pretty low? I don't really think anything of people who have done it in the past but have come to realize their wrongdoings, though, and I never said I thought lowly of them.
> 
> I hope you don't take my personal confession wrongly. I'll go reword it I guess.



Nah you're fine. Everyone entitled to their opinion so I don't mind.


----------



## chaicow (Sep 13, 2016)

I stole a dollar from my brother. I should give it back to him soon.


----------



## vel (Sep 13, 2016)

sometimes i ignore texts just because i want to be an f boy


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 13, 2016)

taesaek said:


> i tend to have tbt crushes & they never go away.



this actually defines me






i really hate you and at the same time i love you lars708


----------



## debinoresu (Sep 13, 2016)

i have double accounts on almost every website (not this one at least) because i tend to get embarrassed by myself and want to start over so i just make a new account and  barely pretend im someone else lmao


----------



## Hulaette (Sep 13, 2016)

I don't believe in humans who say that they don't believe in Mermaids. Two can play at that game.


----------



## kayleee (Sep 13, 2016)

Hulaette said:


> I don't believe in humans who say that they don't believe in Mermaids. Two can play at that game.



How does your computer work underwater?


----------



## Hulaette (Sep 13, 2016)

kayleee said:


> How does your computer work underwater?



Lol, it doesn't. I come up on land everyday to use it obviously.


----------



## N a t (Sep 13, 2016)

I'm having a hard time deciding whether or not friends are worth having. I have basically narrowed my irl friends down to 3 people, and I question whether or not I should even try anymore, on a weekly basis. Especially with one friend in particular. He is extremely questionable right now. He responds to less than half of my messages, but I see him chatting with others in our group chat on skype, and he talks about all of these things he does and places he goes with the people I like to call his "cool friends". I love him as a friend too much to end it, but at the same time all I want to do is end this. I do a lot for him. I've lied, kept secrets, given him money, and a lot more. I dunno what I'm doing lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -

This isn't just about him ignoring me though, even though that's a major issue I have with him...


----------



## seliph (Sep 13, 2016)

Hulaette said:


> I don't believe in humans who say that they don't believe in Mermaids. Two can play at that game.



How does that work though?
If a person is telling you they don't believe in mermaids, then humans who don't believe in mermaids clearly exist as one is right in front of you. What.


----------



## Hulaette (Sep 13, 2016)

nvll said:


> How does that work though?
> If a person is telling you they don't believe in mermaids, then humans who don't believe in mermaids clearly exist as one is right in front of you. What.



Yea my logic is flawed. But how do you know that your always talking to a human on the other side of the screen? People are always assumed to be a human.


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 14, 2016)

Hulaette said:


> Yea my logic is flawed. But how do you know that your always talking to a human on the other side of the screen? People are always assumed to be a human.



Um, show us that you're not a person then?


----------



## Hulaette (Sep 14, 2016)

Vizionari said:


> Um, show us that you're not a person then?



I'm not here to proof that mutants or mermaids are real.


----------



## Bowie (Sep 14, 2016)

I have several bags of popcorn by my computer for when someone gets in a fight.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 14, 2016)

I like looking on the Facebook newspaper sites and seeing what the commenters have written. Don't mind reading arguments as long as I've not involved in them.
In the evenings when I get bored I will ocassionally go against all the exercise I do and just eat 4 packets of crisps and probably a couple of snickers. Doesn't happen too often but nobody knows I do that, they all think I'm too aware of my fitness routine to eat any junk food even ocassionally.


----------



## Akira-chan (Sep 15, 2016)

I have a friend im talking to whom i feel is being toxic towards me in a bad way, thing is, i think they might kill themselves, and i feel like it would be my fault if i did leave them. so im just stuck with them always being sad and ive honestly have tried everything. I dont wanna leave but then i do :\


----------



## littletwinclouds (Sep 15, 2016)

i've done _really_ questionable things for money


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 15, 2016)

Hulaette said:


> I'm not here to proof that mutants or mermaids are real.



You need to lay off the LSD, man. You SERIOUSLY think you're a mermaid and you always have been?


----------



## radical6 (Sep 15, 2016)

i only like 5 people and i secretly hate everyone else on tbt


----------



## Corrie (Sep 15, 2016)

Akira-chan said:


> I have a friend im talking to whom i feel is being toxic towards me in a bad way, thing is, i think they might kill themselves, and i feel like it would be my fault if i did leave them. so im just stuck with them always being sad and ive honestly have tried everything. I dont wanna leave but then i do :\



Definitely don't let them continue to be toxic to you with threats of them committing suicide. That is extremely manipulative. Tell an adult or someone about it. Even alert the police if they threaten you with suicide. 

I am being legit. Dom't let anyone control you like that, whether they are joking or not.


----------



## Tensu (Sep 15, 2016)

Hulaette said:


> Yea my logic is flawed. But how do you know that your always talking to a human on the other side of the screen? *People are always assumed to be a human.*



But 'people' _are_ humans. What? I'm still confused, sorry.


----------



## Hulaette (Sep 16, 2016)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> You need to lay off the LSD, man. You SERIOUSLY think you're a mermaid and you always have been?



I've been a Mermaid for about a year and 6 months now.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Azure said:


> But 'people' _are_ humans. What? I'm still confused, sorry.



I mean that an individual person always assumes that the other person they are talking to is a human. That is not always the case, believe it or not!


----------



## KeatAlex (Sep 16, 2016)

Hulaette said:


> I mean that an individual person always assumes that the other person they are talking to is a human. That is not always the case, believe it or not!



I did not know that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I always thought my boss looked like a pumpkin.


----------



## Lightspring (Sep 16, 2016)

Today, I picked up the phone from a repetitive yet unknown caller. As he said "Hello", I hung up, deleted his contact and blocked him.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 16, 2016)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> You need to lay off the LSD, man. You SERIOUSLY think you're a mermaid and you always have been?



looks someone does not understand "joke"


----------



## N a t (Sep 17, 2016)

I didn't use enough asterisks on some curse words and my latest confession here was removed. Oops >>


----------



## Antonio (Sep 17, 2016)

I liked a dank meme, for the millionth time..


----------



## Licorice (Sep 17, 2016)

Gru from Despicable Me is the only animated character that I'd ever sleep with.


----------



## debinoresu (Sep 17, 2016)

im VERY forgetful but its gotten to the point where i half fake forgetting **** and its half real so people never know if im bein real or not lmao


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 18, 2016)

Alright, I have another one. A few years ago when I was much more fun than I am now, I was working in a different school than the one I am now too, I was at a sporting event with 4 other teachers and a couple of groups of kids. Anyway, the one teacher I just didn't get on with, not many did. He was incredibly arrogant and rude to people generally. Didn't like his attitude towards the kids who struggled with sports either (he was a PE teacher). Anyway, he was by the trampoline and had left his shoes by the door where I was...so being the mature adult teacher I was then, I tied his laces together....very immature I know but his reaction was so funny. 
I wish I could say I've matured since....


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 18, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> I didn't use enough asterisks on some curse words and my latest confession here was removed. Oops >>



if u just write them out theyll be censored automatica??y n they wont be mad at u for not following the ****ty censor bypass rule //:


----------



## Elov (Sep 18, 2016)

I saw Gamzee post about a girl confessing to her at school. The same thing happened to me my Junior year, decided to write down what happened here in the confessions thread. x) 

Some girl whom I never spoken to before, who sat behind me in one of my classes handed me a note while I was in a hallway. At first I was confused because I never spoken to her so I assumed she was asked to pass that note to me. But when I opened up the note it was a long confession saying how she's in love with me and how she's never felt this way about a girl before, and that she's extremely nervous everyday in class and I take her breath away. I was honestly really flattered but extremely confused on how I could make her feel that way especially since I wasn't particularly pretty and didn't really stand out much. I honestly felt kinda bad that I didn't return her feelings. 

The next day I saw her in class, I told her to come ditch with me. I felt like I needed to give her at least an hour of my time. Talking to her, was the least I could do. But I also did it for selfish reasons because I really wanted to know WHY she felt this way towards me of all people. She was really nervous the entire time. I'm extremely shy as well, but I knew I had to step up because it was difficult for her to speak to me. The hardest part was telling her I didn't feel the same way, and that I had a boyfriend. But she seemed like she understood. 

She sat behind me that entire school year, and we never spoke again. I wanted to talk to her, but I was to scared to do so, and I guess she felt the same way. On the last day of school she approached me again, saying she wanted to thank me. She said my words really helped her somehow, and she told me she now realizes she never really liked boys in the first place and it took her infatuation with me to truly realize that. Somewhere down the line, I ended up losing her note. I feel so bad for losing it honestly, I wish I still had it. I wish I could at least remember her name. Even though I barely knew her I still genuinely care about her and her well being. So I hope she's at least doing okay.


----------



## abc123wee (Sep 18, 2016)

Oh man, I'm so scarred someone I know will find this, so I won't make it to personal.

I used to be a HUGE Sonic fan in elementary. Like, the cringy kind. Luckily, it wasn't as cringy back then.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 18, 2016)

I've had substance abuse issues...actually, I'm still kind of struggling w/ it.


----------



## tae (Sep 18, 2016)

if i could be drunk 24/7 i probably would be.


----------



## Brad (Sep 18, 2016)

I know all the secrets that the Mod Team _*doesn't want you to know!*_


----------



## Hulaette (Sep 18, 2016)

Brad said:


> I know all the secrets that the Mod Team _*doesn't want you to know!*_



Please do tell. PM me if you want.


----------



## gazea9r (Sep 18, 2016)

I am about to finish the chocolate chip cookie dough ice cream knowing that my roommate hasn't had any and it's one of his favorite flavors :c *scoops ice cream into mouth* I am a horrible person.


----------



## N a t (Sep 18, 2016)

taesaek said:


> if i could be drunk 24/7 i probably would be.



Stealing this because same tbh


----------



## Psydye (Sep 18, 2016)

I've drawn lewd art before; sue me!


----------



## Jeonggwa (Sep 18, 2016)

I didn't cover up for a classmate back then when he attended a class but forgot to sign.
Didn't want to bc he always got what he wanted by kissing ass so I looked away when he said I was a witness 

I'm feeling half bad


----------



## kayleee (Sep 18, 2016)

Okay so one time in AP psychology class in high school (which was notoriously known as a pretty hard class to get an A in) we were peer correcting some essay test questions and I was correcting this girl's paper and I didn't hear the correct answer to one of the questions so I just marked her answer correct (these are essay questions remember with like long answers so it's like very open to interpretation of the person got the answer right or not) 

anyway we finish correcting and hand each other's papers back and I see her like looking at her paper and then she goes up to the professor (who was kind of a ***** btw) and is like talking to her and I'm like da **** and then the teacher calls me to her desk and I'm like here we go. So I go over there and the teacher *****es me out that I gave the girl a point for an answer she got wrong. And then she's like I'm gonna give you one more chance to correct this paper and if its wrong again the points are coming off your score. And I'm like uh okay so I correct the paper again and the girl gets less points than she got the first time.

 So basically that girl is ****ing stupid and if I ever see her again I'm gonna remind her of how stupid she is that she literally went to the teacher and asked for LESS points than what she got like are you kidding me? Literally this was like over 6 years ago and to this day I still get ****in heated about it like WHAT A DUMBASS I was being nice helping your ass giving you points and then you had to turn around and pull some **** like that smh


----------



## Rasha (Sep 19, 2016)

I wish I was anorexic. I read about all the bad things about it but really part of me wishes I was just skin and bones so people would stop telling me how fat I am, and what the hell do I do to myself... I keep imagining how one day they could criticize me for being underweight for once. I sknow houldn't listen and should not do **** for attention, I'm just tired of being called out for my weight everyday for years now, it has become a daily routine, I am always described as being a fat cow, fat pig, an old television, a washed up whale and a moose. what saddens me is I don't think I'm as fat as am being told, either they are exaggerating or I'm just blind...


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2016)

Psydye said:


> I've drawn lewd art before; sue me!



who hasn't haha. 

also yeah i used to cheat on maths tests in high school because our teachers sucked so hard and it was p much the only way to pass lol


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 20, 2016)

Psydye said:


> I've drawn lewd art before; sue me!



I have drawn lewd bowser art before


DONT ASK ; DONT TELL


----------



## Corrie (Sep 21, 2016)

I read smut in my spare time. Disney smut. 
I like to mentally imagine and act out potential story ideas irl.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 21, 2016)

I copied an entire reading composition test off someone sitting next to me in seventh grade I think, and I got a pretty good score.


----------



## tae (Sep 21, 2016)

Corrie said:


> I read smut in my spare time. Disney smut.
> I like to mentally imagine and act out potential story ideas irl.



aren't a lot of disney characters under age...


----------



## seliph (Sep 21, 2016)

I care about my characters more than I care about some of my family members and myself ?\_(ツ)_/?



taesaek said:


> aren't a lot of disney characters under age...



and not human


----------



## Bowie (Sep 21, 2016)

One time, somebody who randomly sent me a friend request on my Wii U requested a video call. I'm not sure how many of you know this, but you can both draw on the screen, and he had all his friends round and it looked like they were all drinking and having fun in their basement or whatever, and he started to draw this really nice anime face on the screen, with his mouth open, and I drew a dong directly in front of it, and the whole group screamed.

We then played _Smash_ together and it was the most fun social activity I've experienced in quite a long time!


----------



## N a t (Sep 21, 2016)

Sometimes I crave meat like a pregnant woman, and go on meat binges. Usually late at night. I just had one, and I ate some tunafish straight from the can.

P.S. I love fish and meat so much that I drink the juice off the top of the tunafish. Most people pour it out...


----------



## Corrie (Sep 22, 2016)

I legit drink mayo, maple syrup and sour cream. I love the freaking stuff.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 22, 2016)

I have Asperger's.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 22, 2016)

Okay, I have another one....
When I was about 7 or 8 I was around at my cousins house, they had this framed picture from school of their class on the wall on their bedroom. Anyway, it was during a sleepover and I was playing in her room, not sure where she'd gone but I was on my own with a tennis ball I was bouncing around. Well, in my 7/8 year old brain, I didn't comprehend that this frame was glass. Bounced the ball off it and off it came. Instead of owning up I actually hid it under her bed. Nothing was said about it but I'm guessing at some point they noticed and found it....and most likely knew it was me....


----------

